# BMW E38 740i M-Sport O/S SQ Build



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Alright so here it go's. This will be my 2nd Build Log Here at DIYMA and will be Posting On the Fly and when I have time. For those that Still love the Old School Gear as I do, you should be interested in this one! And for the Beamer Fans, I'll try and do it Justice with the Install. 

First off, the Car! Picked up this Beautiful 2001 740i with the True M-Sport Package for my Tinkering Pleasure! And so far I have been Super Pleased with the Purchase! As of this posting I have already Torn into it and started this Build. VERY Pleased with the Quality of Manufacturing of this Fine German Machine!

Next, the Gear. My Avatar may have some Hint, ADS is my choice for All the Speakers again, as It was in my 94 Ford Thunderbird SC Build I done here some time back. Up Front I'm go with a 3-Way Active set up with a Set of 320is components in the doors along with an S8, 8" Sub, running Mid Bass Duty. In the Rear Deck I'll be installing a pair of ADS 300is Plates for some Rear Fill and Sub Duty will be a Pair of ADS RS12 12" Subs. (Pics To Come!)

Amplification will be from some Good Ole Alpine 35XX Series Amplifiers I've been collecting and going through upgrading here the Past Year or So. At my Disposal I have 3 3566, 2 3549, 1 3555 and a 3548. They are all in Very Minty Cosmetic Condition and should Show really nice in the Install. (Pics To Come!)

Signal Path will Start from my Alpine 7909 which has been Gone Through by the Guru Himself, Mr. Alpine 7909, Jeff Priddy! Signal for now, will be fed into a pair of Dayton Audio 4to8 DSP Processors. This is a Moving Target right now as I have my eyes on a couple different Processors so stay tuned. (Pics To Come!)

So for Now, I'll leave it at that so Stay Tuned.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Love that car. Subscribed.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

I miss my E38 terribly. Has it had the timing chain guides done?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Dan750iL said:


> I miss my E38 terribly. Has it had the timing chain guides done?


x2! Would love to own one again!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Yaay!! Subscribed.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Dan750iL said:


> I miss my E38 terribly. Has it had the timing chain guides done?


 Yep, previous owner had them done roughly 24,000 miles ago as I'm told. Motor is very tight and quiet.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mless5 said:


> x2! Would love to own one again!


Oh, you'll recognize something again in this Build by the way!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

We have Gear! Pay no attention to the ADS Albinos at the bottom!

Also, who can point out the Oddity with the Alpines?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

My favorite style 7 series.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm watching! Classic car. Enjoy.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

So, spare Door Cards $50 each proved to be Well Worth The Purchase! Started out just wanting to do a simple MDF Baffle at the Bottom of the Door Panel but Just didn't fit well! Notice the Change of Game Plan. Worked out Well I might add.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Keeping it Going!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Love it! Keep up the wonderful work, I love to see someone working on an old car.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

ryanr7386 said:


> Also, who can point out the Oddity with the Alpines?


I didn't see anyone else comment of this, so i'll take a stab at it. Is one of the 3566 "flipped" (with connections on the left end)?


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Outstanding solution for the doors!


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice car! One of the biggest stereo jobs was on an 840ci in lilac for a Nottingham Forest footballer called Kevin Campbell, he was a bit of a star round Nottingham where the shop I worked for was based, from memory I think I did Boston 6/4/1 in stock locations on passives up front, 5/1 in the rear shelf and a pair of 10w6’s, amps were genesis four channel and a monoblock... bear in mind he had never driven this car as it came from dealer to me... I gave him an old hoover box that was 2ft square by 3ft tall with all the brand new bmw boot trim in it... his face was a picture... he loved his music and his install though! ? proper cool cars! Love old school BMW!

Nice door cards ??


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Winner Winner!



metanium said:


> ryanr7386 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, who can point out the Oddity with the Alpines?
> ...


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks man! They are complete at this time, both are wrapped, one is installed and the other is ready to be installed. Had to re attach three of plastic pads that the panel fasteners attach to. 



Dan750iL said:


> Outstanding solution for the doors!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Love car and gear doors looking sickk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Up Next, enclosures for the ADS S8. First Photo shows the recess for the factory door pockets. Second Shows the Cavern in the Door where these recess into the inner door. 

Roughly 3" of Depth and 27" in length is what I'm working with. Again, 1/2" mdf for the sidewalls and 3/16" underlayment I had in the garage worked out well for the rear wall. Joints were glued Liberally with Locktite PL Const. Adhesive and Nailed generously.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Next I Mortised pockets for the Convenience Lights in the bottom of the new baffles in order to maintain some resemblance of the original panels.

Rounded the edges, more sanding and prep work prior to wrapping.

One Side Down!


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

nice job still...

three things, you have removed the shield from the inner door skin, did you replace it? if not that's asking for water entering the car via this entry, the shield is there for a reason, even if its some pu sealed up plastic sheet made on the rear of the door card using poppers as reference, then put back on the door, this stops water entering the car as the door cavity is a wet environment in itself... if you have disregard this comment and number 2

second is related to the above, how are you going to seal the enclosures from the moist inside of the door? the above would negate this however... mdf wont last long in the wet environment as is currently

third is i'd have used a little filler to smooth the join between the angled section and the flat section of the door card as it looks a little uneven from your pics

I hope you take the above in the way its intended as constructive encouragement and not as a pure criticism


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

dumdum said:


> nice job still...
> 
> three things, you have removed the shield from the inner door skin, did you replace it? if not that's asking for water entering the car via this entry, the shield is there for a reason, even if its some pu sealed up plastic sheet made on the rear of the door card using poppers as reference, then put back on the door, this stops water entering the car as the door cavity is a wet environment in itself... if you have disregard this comment and number 2
> 
> ...


All the above is already done, wait for further pics!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice car and wquipment list!

Your woodwork is clean!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Few more Pics.

-- Seat Memory installed in the new drivers side baffle. 
-- Reinstalled the Convenience light as well. 
-- Mounted the 320i/s Tweeters in the Factory locations also. Slight modification 
had to be performed to seat them into position as they are slightly larger.
-- Last Photo is a Rear Shot of the Enclosure mounted to the Door Card. Although these will be Technically Inside the Car I coated them with some Bed liner to protect from any moisture to be safe.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

So, In Between working on the Door Panels I set out to install the Speaker Wire into the doors. 2 Runs of 14 gauge, one for the Tweeters and one for the mid range and one run of 12 gauge for the mid bass.

Now, If you are familiar with these 7 Series then you'll know that the Wiring Loom that is between the door and the Car Body doesn't have much room at all! I was LUCKY to have accomplished this I feel. Both runs of the 14 gauge was run above the connector and the single run of 12 gauge just fit below the connector. All Within the Loom! This was No Easy Task I might Add! 

Lastly I Re Installed the Weather Seal Skin back onto the door and Tidied up the Wiring a bit prior to Installation of the Panels.


----------



## pamn45 (Nov 7, 2018)

Very nice job


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

A Lot of Nothing going on right now! Been too damn Cold, Even in the Garage! Last weekend I Ripped out Most of the Interior and started running the New Speaker wiring, RCA's etc towards the Trunk. Today I put it all back together. Cut out the Sky Pass to allow the Sub Bass to better reach the Cabin.

While cleaning and Lubricating the Seats I noticed a wire that was damaged by what I would assume may have been Mouse at some point. Had to fix it. Appears to have been the only one thank God!


----------



## e39 touring (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice work! Love the brands! Following!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

A Bit More Progress Made!

A Surprisingly Tight Fit behind the OEM Nav Unit! Notice the Recess to the Left side of the dash opening.

So I picked up, what I believe to be From a Business Class Radio Option, this New Bezel that has a Retractable Trap Door. Worked Out Very Well to Conceal my "9". I Temporary Infilled the openings to the right of the 7909 and below. I am thinking about an Alpine 3331 below the 7909 for On the Fly Tweaking.

I also Installed the Passenger Side Door Card as Well.

Next up I believe I'll install the 320i/s Midrange and S8 Subs in the Doors and possibly Temporarily install one of my 3566 to fire up the Front Stage so Stay Tuned.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Love the new dash look, love the door pods - top job!
Have you estimated airspace in enclosures? Sorry if I missed it somewhere.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mless5 said:


> Love the new dash look, love the door pods - top job!
> Have you estimated airspace in enclosures? Sorry if I missed it somewhere.


Roughly .35 cubes


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

More Progress over the Weekend. Speakers Mounted and I setup a Temporary Board with my Spare 3566 and a 3549. I'm able to Remove it from the Trunk and set it aside while I work on the Trunk Build Out. At least that's the Plan. Most Importantly, I have some Tunes.

Onto the Trunk so stay tuned.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

That last pic is sure sexy.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

How about some Power? Circuit Breaker installed along with an Isolator and a dedicated battery for the sound system.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Been a While, how about an Update? 

Started Bldg a Recess for the Spare Tire Well for the Power & Ground Distribution Block and a Pair of Alpines, 3549 and a 3555.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Next I Re-Worked my Power Wiring to the Dedicated Audio Battery. Purchased Two Circuit Breakers and Mounted those and started Running the Power & Ground into the recess!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Next a Whole Lot of Head Scratching! My Creativity had Parted my Mind for a while but I think I Narrowed down a Layout! Minor Modification to come I'm Sure!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Some Finish Work coming together and Speaker Wire termination was on tap for today. I also Drafted up my Sub Enclosure today as well. I Believe Ill go with 3 ADS RS10 on this Build and let the RS12 have a Break.

More to Come.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Those door panels are just perfect man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

optimaprime said:


> Those door panels are just perfect man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Awesome work some of my favourite equipment too


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Decided to Install a Power Antenna, What a PITA this was!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Got around to the HDSP-V16 Controller Install, I decided to Forgo the existing Ashtray and Install it there. The function of the ashtray is still intact and enables the controller to recess when the trim cover is closed.

I also Installed my Alpine 4313 Remote Bass Knob in the Storage compartment above it. It to recesses when the OEM Cover is closed.

Sub Assembly with the Ashtray Trim and Lighter Removed:


Mock up of the new Trim Panel:


Black Felt Applied:


Re-Installed:


OEM Cover Closed:


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Photo Bucket! WTF????


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Saturday Progress, set out to build Sub Box which will house 3 Brand New 
A/D/S RS10 Subs. Designed and Built by myself. After Sub displacement taken into account, each chamber will be right at 1.25 Cubes each.

AutoCAD design:






Strogly Recommend This Locktite Adhesive which gives a Permanent bond:


----------

